# Some Old & Used But Good



## reed.hannebaum

*DOWNSTAIRS HT ROOM*

SOURCES
Blu-ray: Sony PS3, 80 GB
Cable Box: Motorola
DVD: Pioneer DV-578A
HTPC: Audio- Creative X-FI Platinum; Video- AMD Radeon HD 7560D
Tuner: Onkyo Receiver
Turntable: Technics SL-QD35 /w Grado Cart.
VCR: JVC HR-S7800U SVHS

VIDEO
Projector: Sanyo PLV-Z4
Screen: DIY 87" Wilsonart Designer White Laminate

AMPS
Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR805
Main: Parasound HALO A23
Front Subs: QSC Audio GX5
Rear Sub: BASH Plate Amp

SPEAKERS
Front L/R: Paradigm Reference Studio 20 V.3 (A23)
Front Subs: DIY, stereo sealed 3.1 cu.ft. /w Dayton RSS390HF 15" (GX5)
Center: Paradigm Studio CC-470 V.3 (TX-SR805)
Surrounds: Paradigm ADP-470 V.3 (TX-SR805)
Rear Surrounds: Paradigm Monitor 3 V.3 (TX-SR805)
Rear Sub: SVS PB12-Plus/2 (for HT)

BASS MANAGEMENT
Front L/R/Sub Source: Receiver Front L/R Pre-Out (full range)
Front L/R/Sub Xover: NHT-X2
Front Sub Equalizer: BFD DSP1124P
Rear Sub Source: Receiver LFE
Rear Sub Equalizer: ART 351

MISC.
SVGA Splitter: Tripp Lite B114-002-R
Front L/R Stands: Haropa 55SPL
IR Extender: TR-8100
Headphone: Koss Pro/4AA

CABLES
MFG: Monster, Radio Shack Gold, Pro Gold Toslink, Hosa, Blue Jeans
Speaker Wire: #12 Sound King (bi-wire to mains & center)
Balanced interconnection between Main Amp, Xover, Front Sub Eq, & Front Sub Amp


*2-CHANNEL SYSTEM*

SOURCES
DVD: Pioneer DV-578A
HT Onkyo Receiver, Front L/R pre-out

AMP
Integrated: Jolida 1501A Tube Hybrid

SPEAKERS 
Magnepan MG12/QR


*VINTAGE SYSTEM*

SOURCES
Cassette: AKAI GX-M10
DVD: Pioneer DV-578A
Tuner: H/K TU915

AMP
Carver TFM-35

PROCESSORS
Kenwood 1070KE Equalizer/Spectrum Analyzer
Omnisonix 801 Omnisonic Imager

SPEAKERS
Large Advents


*POWER FOR ABOVE SYSTEMS*
Whole House Suppressor: Intermec IG3240RC
Feed: #10AWG Dedicated Home Run
Isolation Transformers: 2X Powervar ABC1200-11
Conditioning/Distribution: Panamax & Isobar IB-8 


*LIVING ROOM SYSTEM*

SOURCES
Cable
DVD: OPPO OPDV971H
Tuner: Yamaha Receiver
VCR: Sony SLV-N500
TOSLINK from downstairs HTPC 

VIDEO
TV: Philips 20" Flat Screen

RECEIVER
Yamaha RX-V1400

SPEAKERS
Front L/R: Polk Monitor 5jr
Center: Polk CS300
Rear L/R: Boston Acoustic A40
Sub: Atlantic Technology T70.1 powered 10" sealed


*SOFTWARE & TEST EQUIP.*
Computer Aided Room Analyzer (CARA 2.1)
DFX
HOLMImpulse
MusicIP Mixer
Room Equalizer Wizard
UniBox
WINAMP
Radio Shack & Galaxy CM-140 SPL Meters
HP 54601A Oscilloscope
Plus misc. test equip.


----------



## Sonnie

Gosh Reed.... you got some stuff man! Impressive list!

I see now that I forgot to list my Panamax and ACE.


What about video display?


----------



## reed.hannebaum

Sonnie,

Well this set up was built up over several years, but it can't begin to compare in scope or quality to what you have. I am the one to be impressed!

In the audiophile world my equipment would be considered 2nd or 3rd rate, but I enjoy it immensely. I do have some future upgrades in mind, but since I don't have golden ears (fortunate for my wallet) I can't go too far upscale before I arrive at the point of diminishing returns.

I am sort of a fringe HT guy with my main interest in audio. Despite that I think HT Shack is by far the best place I have found for me to hang out. I have yet to do anything serious in the video area so I know I can learn a whole lot from everyone. Late this year or early next year I will be taking the plunge and get something like a Panny AE900 or whatever you guys recommend.

Thanks


----------



## Sonnie

Shoot man... lots of folks would be tickled to have your setup.

There's a sweet deal going on for a Panny AE900 right now... I think I posted it in the Special Deals forum. Only through May though.


We might need to get a 2 channel audio section going soon. We probably need it. If we can get enough folks interested we might just start it up. Maybe I'll post a poll on that in the Suggestions forum.


----------

